# Short Term accommodation from August



## Rimmel (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello there,
We have a large fully furnish room in Brunswick from early(ish) August.

This is a two storey townhouse and is in a very convenient location on Hope st, very close to Sydney road ( 7 minutes walking), very close to tram 19 and Brunswick train station.

The house is very modern, clean and tidy. We have dishwasher, washing machine, fridge, etc.

Pls msg me if you interested,
Cheers!


----------

